# Sobre la marcha



## eno2

De vertalingen die ik heb en vind naar het Nederlands, met name al doende en onderwijl, voldoen me niet. Behalve "op de vlieg". Dat ik niet kende. 
Is dat  op de vlieg correct Nederlands ? Als Vlaming zou ik zeggen "in de vlucht", veel gebruikt. 

Het Engelse "on the fly" is er ook pal op.


----------



## bibibiben

Nog nooit van _op de vlieg_ gehoord. Klinkt als een onbeholpen vertaling van _on the fly_, een Engelse uitdrukking die in sommige Nederlandse teksten onvertaald blijft.

In de Nederlandse vertaling kun je inderdaad niet altijd met _al doende_, _gaandeweg_ of _werkende weg_ aankomen. _Terwijl je bezig bent_ is een mondvol en kan krukkig klinken. Ik heb diverse vertalingen gezien die min of meer de lading dekken, afhankelijk van de context: _à la minute, ter plekke, in vol bedrijf, in het voorbijgaan, gelijktijdig, zonder stoppen, zonder onderbreking. _Er zijn er vast nog meer.


----------



## petoe

Hier in Vlaanderen zeggen we ook wel 'tussen de soep en de patatten'.
_Terloops_ of _en passant_ zou hier ook kunnen passen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Als Vlaming zou ik zeggen "in de vlucht", veel gebruikt.


Grappig, _in de vlucht_ heb ik nog nooit gehoord of gelezen, behalve misschien in de letterlijke betekenis (_een bal in de vlucht onderscheppen_, of zo). Maar de uitdrukking staat wel degelijk in de Dikke Van Dale als synoniem van _haastig, terloops_. 

Of de uitdrukking is in onbruik geraakt en leeft alleen nog voort in woordenboeken, of de uitdrukking is gangbaar in bepaalde varianten van het Nederlands waar ik niet vertrouwd mee ben, of ik heb gewoon niet goed opgelet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nog nooit van _op de vlieg_ gehoord. Klinkt als een onbeholpen vertaling van _on the fly_, een Engelse uitdrukking die in sommige Nederlandse teksten onvertaald blijft.



Zinnen vertalen naar het Engels, Spaans, Turks, Duits, Portugees, Frans, Pools en meer - Vertalen.nu

Vul maar eens "sobre la marcha" in...

Ik vind het wel leuk klinken, "op de vlieg".



> In de Nederlandse vertaling kun je inderdaad niet altijd met _al doende_, _gaandeweg_ of _werkende weg_ aankomen. _Terwijl je bezig bent_ is een mondvol en kan krukkig klinken. Ik heb diverse vertalingen gezien die min of meer de lading dekken, afhankelijk van de context: _à la minute, ter plekke, in vol bedrijf, in het voorbijgaan, gelijktijdig, zonder stoppen, zonder onderbreking. _Er zijn er vast nog meer.




Inderdaad, ik zocht on the fly op, zowel als sobre la marcha, in Linguee, ook in Babla, het wordt dikwijls  gewoon niet vertaald. Het Franse 'en passant' dekt volkomen dezelfde lading en wij gebruiken dat ook. In het Nederlands is het problematisch. Mijn voorkeur zou "tegelijk" zijn. Er is nog een ander typisch Hollands waar ik niet op kom.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zinnen vertalen naar het Engels, Spaans, Turks, Duits, Portugees, Frans, Pools en meer - Vertalen.nu
> 
> Vul maar eens "sobre la marcha" in...
> 
> Ik vind het wel leuk klinken, "op de vlieg".



Vertaald door Microsoft Translator. 'Machine translation' dus. Kan bruikbaar zijn, maar zoals wel vaker voorkomt, is hier een uitdrukking letterlijk genomen en heeft er in elk geval voor het Nederlands nog geen menselijke ingreep plaatsgevonden. Never trust a machine translation until a human being has stepped in, I'd say.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het Franse 'en passant' dekt volkomen dezelfde lading en wij gebruiken dat ook. In het Nederlands is het problematisch.



_En passant_ is ook in Nederland bekend. Wellicht zullen sommigen _in het voorbijgaan_ prefereren. Of anders wel _terloops_.



eno2 said:


> Er is nog een ander typisch Hollands waar ik niet op kom.


_Typisch Hollands_ zal bij nogal wat Nederlanders niet goed vallen. Het _noordelijk deel van het taalgebied_ klinkt neutraler. Limburgers, Zeeuwen, Overijsselaars, Drenten en Friezen zullen zich daarin zien meegenomen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Vertaald door Microsoft Translator. 'Machine translation' dus. Kan bruikbaar zijn, maar zoals wel vaker voorkomt, is hier een uitdrukking letterlijk genomen en heeft er in elk geval voor het Nederlands nog geen menselijke ingreep plaatsgevonden. Never trust a machine translation until a human being has stepped in, I'd say.


Ok, 't is geen Nederlands. Als Vlaming kon ik dat niet weten hahaha.


----------



## eno2

> _Typisch Hollands_ zal bij nogal wat Nederlanders niet goed vallen. Het _noordelijk deel van het taalgebied_ klinkt neutraler. Limburgers, Zeeuwen, Overijsselaars, Drenten en Friezen zullen zich daarin zien meegenomen


Ik bedoelde "non-Belgisch Nederlands". No offense meant.

Jullie gebruiken toch veel "gelijk"?

Ik neem dit gelijk ook mee, zei de bankovervaller, terwijl hij de loketbediende zijn trouwring ontfutselde.
Sobre la marcha. On the fly. En passant.


----------



## eno2

> _Typisch Hollands_ zal bij nogal wat Nederlanders niet goed vallen. Het _noordelijk deel van het taalgebied_ klinkt neutraler. Limburgers, Zeeuwen, Overijsselaars, Drenten en Friezen zullen zich daarin zien meegenomen



De Spanjaarden zeggen "holandès" voor Nederlands. Die mogen dat.


----------



## bibibiben

Die wel.


----------



## eno2

Een inventieve vertaler zou natuurlijk zeggen "terwijl we nu toch bezig zijn" voor sobre la marcha.


----------



## eno2

Op de vlieg zal ik niet rap vergeten. Dat is zo een van die gevallen waarin machinevertaling een lucky strike maakt ter compensatie van zijn vele lachwekkende resultaten.


----------



## petoe

In de vlucht doet me denken aan het Franse _à la volée._
Bij ons ook nog _in de rapte, in de vlugte_.


----------

